# Noise in speakers and headphones



## daopi (Mar 21, 2014)

I am new to receivers and normal speakers. I just got a Marantz SR5008 and to my surprise I can hear static noise on mute or low volume. The noise does not get louder with volume increase. The worse part is on headphones (all are 32Ω). Is it normal or what can be wrong?

Thank you!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is this on all sources? Have you tried different cables? Are any of your cables running close to power cords?


----------



## daopi (Mar 21, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Is this on all sources? Have you tried different cables? Are any of your cables running close to power cords?


Yes, on all sources.
I tried 3 different headphones.
I have plenty of power cables around. The one for receiver counts?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

daopi said:


> Yes, on all sources.
> I tried 3 different headphones.
> I have plenty of power cables around. The one for receiver counts?


What I am thinking is you might be getting interference from a power line. I would try running your power line at 90 degrees to your interconnects and speaker wires rather than parallel to see if it makes a difference. Do you have a friend that would have a receiver you could swap out for testing? lastly, can you return the receiver to the store you bought it and get another one?


----------



## daopi (Mar 21, 2014)

All my cables arranged in a shape of a pile, power cables, speaker cables and so on. Is that so important?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If your power lines are close to your interconnects or speaker wires you could be getting interference. Another possibility is AC line noise. You could try just for testing purposes to plug your receiver into another outlet on another circuit to see if it goes away too. I know I am giving you a lot of solutions but you need to be able to eliminate what is not wrong. The way I usually test for a problem is to unplug everything and then plug in one by one until the noise appears again.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Static is not normal.
If a power cable being in proximity to an audio cable was causing the problem I would think it would be most noticeable at 60Hz instead of sounding staticky.
But you are in troubleshooting mode so nothing is completely ruled out at this time.
If you have a flash drive I would recommend putting some music on it and using that as the source for troubleshooting.
While listening disconnect one device from the AVR at a time until the static generator is identified or until all devices are disconnected.
Disconnect the HDMI going to the TV.
if you still have static I would think the AVR is defective.


----------



## daopi (Mar 21, 2014)

I tried few things but didn't work much. To be clear, I have to almost stick my ears to the speakers the hear the statics.
About headphones, when are plugged normal is not only obvious static noise, also the quality of sound is bad. I connected the headphones to the pre-out and the sound was amazing.

Connected the speakers to a Marantz SR73 (20 years old) and was no static noise at all. there is some noise which increases with volume, but I have to heavily increase the volume the hear it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

daopi said:


> I tried few things but didn't work much. To be clear, I have to almost stick my ears to the speakers the hear the statics.
> About headphones, when are plugged normal is not only obvious static noise, also the quality of sound is bad. I connected the headphones to the pre-out and the sound was amazing.
> 
> Connected the speakers to a Marantz SR73 (20 years old) and was no static noise at all. there is some noise which increases with volume, but I have to heavily increase the volume the hear it.


If you are using the same wires and just swapping out receivers... I would say your AVR is defective.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> If you are using the same wires and just swapping out receivers... I would say your AVR is defective.


+1
With caveats.
The old receiver will not have any HDMI connections and most likely will have no digital audio connections.
Unlikely but possible a faulty input on any input could cause a problem.


----------



## daopi (Mar 21, 2014)

I completely disconnected the receiver and took it in another room, plugged it in the wall and plugged the headphones in the receiver. I turned on the receiver and there we go... the static was clearly there. The noise is obvious in the headphones, same unaffected by volume.

Probably I will check with some guys from service about this, but to hear that in a $900 receiver is unacceptable. Sounds like something should be grounded and it's not. Also, to change the input source there is a rotating button and when I turn it there is a variation in the static sound. Other than that is just swamped by the sound.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The static would be unacceptable in a ghetto blaster.
If the AVR is new don't mess with service, return it for replacement or refund.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

daopi said:


> I completely disconnected the receiver and took it in another room, plugged it in the wall and plugged the headphones in the receiver. I turned on the receiver and there we go... the static was clearly there. The noise is obvious in the headphones, same unaffected by volume.


Have you verified the cable connections to the AVR?

When installing the AVR, did you make any cable connection changes?

How are the headphones when connected to another source?


----------



## daopi (Mar 21, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Have you verified the cable connections to the AVR?
> 
> When installing the AVR, did you make any cable connection changes?
> 
> How are the headphones when connected to another source?


Yes, I did check, all cables OK. Same cables connected in my old Marantz have zero noise.
Headphones work perfect in any other receiver and all other sources. And as I mentioned before, when I connected them in the PreOut the sound was perfect.

What bugs me the most is that I can live with the amount of noise in the speakers, but is really annoying in the headphones.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

daopi said:


> Yes, I did check, all cables OK. Same cables connected in my old Marantz have zero noise.
> Headphones work perfect in any other receiver and all other sources. And as I mentioned before, when I connected them in the PreOut the sound was perfect.
> 
> What bugs me the most is that I can live with the amount of noise in the speakers, but is really annoying in the headphones.


I would take back the AVR, get another new one, and then you shouldn't have to live with the static at all. :T


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

...+1



daopi said:


> Yes, I did check, all cables OK. Same cables connected in my old Marantz have zero noise.
> Headphones work perfect in any other receiver and all other sources. And as I mentioned before, when I connected them in the PreOut the sound was perfect.


Reads like it's time to contact the seller about a warranty exchange.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

daopi said:


> What bugs me the most is that I can live with the amount of noise in the speakers, but is really annoying in the headphones.


Why would you be willing to live with it?

Is there something else in play that you have not divulged?


----------



## daopi (Mar 21, 2014)

DONE!

I exchanged the unit and PROBLEM SOLVED!

To my surprise, now the speakers and headphones are completely silent.

I did some research online and I found the same problem described for Marantz PM6004/6005 and also I found a solution which requires modifications of the receiver. The noise is induced in system by auto standby circuit. Really happy I didn't have to do that.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...-odd-crackle-noise-how-solve.html#post3649336

http://www.whathifi.com/forum/hi-fi/speaker-crackle-caused-by-marantz-pm6004#comment-form

Thanks for help guys!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Good.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

daopi said:


> DONE!
> 
> I exchanged the unit and PROBLEM SOLVED!
> 
> ...


...:bigsmile:...:T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

:T


----------

